# IVF after tubal ligation, anyone else?



## Wriggler (Sep 3, 2016)

As above really. I had a tubal after my last baby and to just add to that the hubby has a vasectomy lol. Our baby was born at 27 weeks with pneumonia and sepsis and basically we freaked out (I think understandably) and now very much regret our decision. We will be starting IVF around the end of October. Would be lovely to speak to anyone going through similar or starting their IVF around the same time  x


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi I am in the 2 we so a little ahead of you.

Hubby and I have been TTC since 2008. I had a sterilisation in 2003 after my 3rd c section. It was the done thing back then.
Hubby has no babies but has donated sperm to pass on his genes.
We have had my tubes reversed and had ivf over the years with failures and losses.

I am now on my 2nd donor ivf hoping to be a mum again and give my dh a baby.

Good luck x


----------



## Wriggler (Sep 3, 2016)

Big hugs and baby dust to you x How are things going, it's been a few days since I've been able to get on. You're so right about the done thing, I was in no state to sign those forms :/ 

Will you be going for a 4th C section? I've had 3 also and I wonder if a VBAC would be doable.

Hope you're well x


----------

